# Jerky - hang or lay on rack?



## frag monger

I'll be making my first batch ever of jerky tomorrow & have a few questions.  I have the GOSM propane smoker (the smaller of the two).

The meat is marinading now (overnight):

-Do I need to 'pat' the meat 'dry' upon removing it from the marinade & before placing it in the smoker?  

-Is it OK to lay the meat strips across the shelves in the smoker?  I don't have any skewers (yet) or any other way to hang the strips in the smoker.  

The meat is cut about 1/4" thick & there's about 2lbs of it total.  I assume that means my smoking time (assuming I keep the temp around 190) will be about 2-3 hours.  Does that sound about right?

Any other advice/tips appreciated.  Thanks!  :)


----------



## sasquatch

Frag....I have had great sucuss in makin lots of Jerkey, You most definatley can lay the strips on your racks...as far as hanging.....when ive used that method i used tooth picks...lol..everyone has tooth picks.....as you pull your strips from the sauce lay your racks over newspaper so not to get yer counter all juiced up. 190 is a good temp but keep an eye on your meat....i dont like mine to get too dried out...I like mine a lil chewey....2 hrs is about the longest ive smoked mine....it depends on the thickness...1/4 should be about perfect.....Good luck with your smoke...and have fun.
                                                        Todd


----------



## monty

Hey, guys! I've been using wooden skewers.  I hang the meat onto the skewers and then put the whole shootin' match into the marinade. Up till now I have been using a modded ECB and there is just not enough room. I will be taking delivery of a GOSM big block next week.
The skewers allow you to deal with a lot more meat and the strips are easily adjusted on the skewer to hang down through the shelf. Makes putting in and picking up a lot easier and you can get a whole bunch in there as opposed to laying on the shelf. 
I tried toothpicks, Todd, and I prefer to use the skewers. A little less handling. 
You guys enjoy the summer! I know I will when the new toy arrives!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch

Frag I like to use skewers too and you can pick them up for cheap at any grocery store (they usually come packaged about 100 to the package. The "pat dry with a paper towel" is personal preference. If I have a small batch I'll do it but if it's a large batch I don't. I just hang it in the smoker until it is slightly dry to the touch and then I fire up the smoker.

Monty-Congrats on the new toy. You'll love it and you can really do a lot of jerky in a GOSM.


----------



## monty

One quick warning on the skewers...THEY ARE SHARP!!!!!! I don't usually have a problem when doing a hanging jerky but occasionally stick myself when making beef teriyakis. Also, they are most generally available in three sizes. I use the smallest for hanging jerky and making teriyaki, the middle size for an appetizer style of kabob and the largest for an entree kabob. Hope this helps!

Dutch, I could not pass up the deal!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## willkat98

Another nice tool (but a beach to clean) is an electric meat slicer.

Partially frozen rump roast, and you can get 1/8" pieces, or even thinner.

Try it super thin sometime.  Your jaw doesnt get a workout chewing all day, and some of the edges crisp up nicely

Edit:
And I have an offset vertical, so I lay them on the racks (I have 9 racks I think)

Please, post your results!!


----------



## monty

Good point, Bill! I have a Waring Pro food slicer. Have had it in service about a year now and it works well even though it was a cheapie! I prefer bottom round when doing my jerky; top round is second choice. As for the cleanup it  is worth the convenience of consistent cuts to have to do a bit of clean up work. As to the thickness of the cuts...to each his own.
Good to hear from you. Any idea of when we can expect Meatrix part trois?
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## willkat98

LMAO

Yeah, I've been MIA

Sorry bout that

I have been on a 4 month roller coaster.

Mom got pneumonia, and moved into assisted living.

Just checking out those places rips your heart out.

Thanks Monty!  I hope to contribute again


----------



## frag monger

OK.  I just laid the jerky on the racks.  It worked just fine.  

I was amazed.  This was my first try at jerky and...........I think it was just about the best jerky I've ever had!  (teriyaki)  

Wow!  I'm a believer now.  I'll be making more later on this week.  :)


----------



## monty

Happy to hear you had great results, Frag! Keep on smoking on and experiment till you think you have it perfect! Could take a lifetime....but what fun going for it!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## monty

Hey, Chi Bill, I truly feel for your situation. A best friend was faced with a similar situation and I had to do the leg work for him. He ended up getting some professional help to get him through. I am sure you are stronger and I hope that all settles out well. My prayers are with your mom and with you to ease the pain. Its tough to try and have a good time, whether smoking a great repast or just shooting the bull with a few of the guys when you have someone dear in that situation. I'm with you on this one!
Monty


----------



## Dutch

Bill, Sorry to hear about your Mom-I extend my prayers to the both of you-

Take care and God Bless-


----------



## willkat98

Thanks Monty and Earl.

And Earl, I didnt forget.

Still got John Henry's Cherry Chipotle, and a tub of Pork Powder in a box waiting for the post office.

But I did notice you moved since I contacted you earlier, so PM me your new addy.

But I'm sorry to say, to get me through these months, I ate all the Jalepeno peanuts.  :)

To get back to jerky, I gotta make time to do this again.  This thread has me hunkering for a hunk of jerky meat.

Frag, I too like those teryiaki (sp) marinades.

One marinade I tried was red wine based.  Meat was read before it even smoked.  Pretty good.

I'll see if I can dig up the recipe.

Thanks again guys


----------

